# Lagoon 1-8



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Well we started the day planning on fishing locally (jax), but when Anthony got to my house the weather wasn't looking to good. So plan B. We made the decision to goto the lagoon, in hopes of a little better weather and catching some nice reds. Well we got there around 11:30  ( weather was about the same :-?)


We started working an area and only saw 2 reds who didn't want anything to do with are lures   . Then a front came in and it got real windy and was raining/misting great just what we need [smiley=frustrate2.gif].


Well we stuck it out and our last hour of fishing the wind died and moved to a different area that had quite a few schools tailing and cruising. Anthony was first to hookup and halfway through the battle he came unbuttoned  [smiley=frustrate2.gif]. But was able to get revenge like two casts later ;D. We ended up catching 5 reds and a nice trout. The reds we were catching had been eating very well and were fatties.  So in the end it was a success  


Also got a chance to use the new Slayer Inc Weedless jig-heads in what they were designed for. They worked awesome. Check them out if your looking for another alternative for fishing in the grass.  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


A few pics


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

nice reds


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's good work, especially on a crappy day.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

You do the same damn thing Nick does with his Gulps! Bites the tail off and rigs 'em backwards! Nice fish man!


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks.



> You do the same damn thing Nick does with his Gulps!  Bites the tail off and rigs 'em backwards!  Nice fish man!


Yea I taught him that. Jk ;D
No, but really it just lets you cast a little further and also you can two uses out of it if you want. Rig it forward first then one it gets ripped off just rig it backwards


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

glad you guys made it out


----------



## Frankie_G. (Dec 29, 2009)

> Well we started the day planning on fishing locally (jax), but when Anthony got to my house the weather wasn't looking to good. So plan B. We made the decision to goto the lagoon, in hopes of a little better weather and catching some nice reds. Well we got there around 11:30  ( weather was about the same :-?)
> 
> 
> We started working an area and only saw 2 reds who didn't want anything to do with are lures   . Then a front came in and it got real windy and was raining/misting great just what we need [smiley=frustrate2.gif].
> ...


Nice catching Cole (and Anthony)... [smiley=1-beer.gif]

BTW- I also rig em just like that when I deadstick or fish grass and need em weedless...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's some good catching!  Do you ever have a bad day? ;D


----------

